
Indorse integrates with FundRequest - BallinBige
https://blog.fundrequest.io/indorse-integrates-with-fundrequest-b1a4c5db7b32
======
hackme1234
Apparently FND already has partnerships with RequestNetwork, Lendroid, Dock
and Remote? How did this fly under the radar?

